# help!!! 5901 manual car problem!



## lazyrichi3 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been using a viper 5901 on 2 manual cars now. Everytime I get out of the car, I would have to do some sequence inorder to auto start the car. But the problem I am having with this one is that whenever my alarm goes off, I would not be able to autostart the car again... Is there a setting I can change? My other car does not have that problem. It can go off as mcuh as it ones but I can still auto start it... I need help guys!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lazyrichi3 (Nov 4, 2011)

It can go off as much as it wants but I can still auto start it... I need help guys!*


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lazyrichi3 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been using a viper 5901 on 2 manual cars now. Everytime I get out of the car, I would have to do some sequence inorder to auto start the car. But the problem I am having with this one is that whenever my alarm goes off, I would not be able to autostart the car again... Is there a setting I can change? My other car does not have that problem. It can go off as mcuh as it ones but I can still auto start it... I need help guys!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Have you tried arming it to see if it will start then?


----------



## lazyrichi3 (Nov 4, 2011)

jaggerwild said:


> Have you tried arming it to see if it will start then?


 
Well once i do the proceedure, i would have an icon on my lcd. once the alarm goes off, i shut it off. the icon would go away and if i tried to auto start it, it would have an error.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lazyrichi3 said:


> Well once i do the proceedure, i would have an icon on my lcd. once the alarm goes off, i shut it off. the icon would go away and if i tried to auto start it, it would have an error.


 You need to find out why the alarm is going off and stop it then, go back to where they installed it.


----------

